# nail pop "not heaven"



## CenWisRemod (Jan 9, 2009)

Over the past 20 years of my home remodeling experience I have yet to come across a house with such poor drywall finishing. Hundreds, if not thousands, of nail pops, crowning (not believed to be due to changes in temperature/humidity), etc. The house is about 55 years old. Anyhow, if I had been asked me originally I would have said rip it out and put new drywall in. This would have served multiple purposes - new drywall, could rewire & re-insulate, etc. The thought still crosses my mind, but the nail pops have been fixed and some other drywall work been done. The real problem with the nail pops is that when the nail heads came through the surface the pulled up the surrounding compound and some wallboard paper. So now they have been tapped back in & screws used to tighten the board back to the studs. So far so good, however there is still the issued of all the remaining little rings of raised surface around the nail head - they were all sanded down to be flat which left larger holes & roughed up paper. Now I come into the picture - nail & screw spotting, fix crowning & skim coat. Evidently the owner had had enough. A painter I use suggested using Zinsser Gardz over all the nail pop repairs to firm up the rough paper and loose drywall edges (some pop repairs resulted in little craters). Said it would also seal the nail heads from moisture to prevent further rusting (mainly the ones on the outside walls - it gets cold here in Wisconsin, brrrr). My real question is: are there any compatibility issues (adhesion,etc) with Gardz & DuraBond or USG all purpose compound? I do not want to use the Gardz in all the rough holes and then put compound to fill them only to have a callback for the patches falling out. Thanks, Matt


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## wire2008ca (Jan 11, 2009)

nice to hear that someone know what they are taking about... Ive heard some crazy was to fix that kinda of stuff. Thats why i was always taught that everything should be prefilled not with all purpose compound but with durrock mix... every house that was ever taped never had one nail pop for that reason....


----------



## ntlookinbck (Jan 12, 2013)

First make sure the boards havent loosend up over the years fasten them tightly where all the pops are then it shouldn matter what compound used if it does continue thenx its probley moisture building up in that house I would assume. Other than that I couldn't see them keep popping.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Those old houses can be a bitch. I would binz (alcohol based white pigmented shellac) Its best product to avoid adding excess moisture and also seals and stain blocks.. let dry overnite lightly sand walls then coat screws over. If they are really bad i sometimes use mesh over the nails and durabond in with a 10" knife. Followed by a level 5 finish.


----------



## Perkcon (Nov 25, 2012)

You should not have a problem with gardz , it a great product and I have uses probably 40 gal of it doing a skim coat over torn paper when patching bulkheads in Walmarts after sign removal. Locks down torn paper and when used over paint causes alot less issues ( fisheyes, bubbles, delaminating) I have always coated it with hot mud, just allow it to dry good before coating.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Perkcon said:


> You should not have a problem with gardz , Guardz is just a latex substitute for Binz. Sure its going to work but in this case with the wood framing and screws popping alcohol is the better choice here as it will dry faster with more milage. Milage is what you need. Guardz is decent but it aint as good binz.


----------



## Perkcon (Nov 25, 2012)

Boco, I will have to take biz for a test drive never used it, how is the odor if any? Thanks for the tip.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

It does stink, but it only while you are working with it. It will go away very fast. keep a window open and run a fan. if you are going to spray then a respirator is a must.


----------

